# New to Fantasy. (Please Help)



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey guys sorry to bother you, but I'm completely new to Warhammer fantasy and was looking to start a knight's of Chaos army at around 1000 to 1500 points. I wanted to go heavy on mounted chaos knights and have as many cavalry as possible. I kinda wanted a knorne militia but doidn't know how they faired in the game. any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well if this is what you want. I would recommend waiting for Vaz to comment. He is in my oppinion the number one WoC guy on this forum. But for my two cents, All marauder horsemen, flails , MoK (if thats what you want). Chaos knights for special. Clearly from there the res is up to you! 

P.S. This list could be effective if used well. Might take some practice though


----------



## Azhrar (Jun 8, 2009)

All cavalry could work, but I believe they require alot from the general, seeing as you will have a small elitish army that needs to maximize their hitting power and make sure they break whatever they charge as their power will be severely decreased in subsequent rounds of combat (this goes mainly for marauder horsemen). 

Also in my opinion MoK is not the optimal choice for marauder horsemen as they are forced to charge units. So i would instead suggest taking MoS which is also more cost effective for smaller units as they will not run away due to panic. for Knight units MoK is an okayish choice as you will be able to screen them with a unit of warhounds. 


I would suggest spicing up the army with other fast moving units such as giants or shaggoth as these will be tempting targets for enemy artillery, which could divert some of the fire from your knights. 

Finally you might want to look into getting some dragon ogres as these are much harder to kill, and will be very hard for the enemy to incapacitate. 

thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

This may sound stupid (probably is) but what if i used Chaos knights with mark of nurgle (if there is such a thing) to spearheard the assault while using chaos knights with Mok to flank? And as for the giants i'm really liking that idea. How many can i have?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds alright but your forgetting somthing. Firstly Chaos knights are VERY expensive. Your number of chaos giants depends on the points size. I would recommend getting the starter set and a box of knights if you havent bought anything yet. As far as knights and marks your chaos knights have access to all marks.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Now i havent had a chance to pick up a rule book or any mini's yet but the giant counts as a rare choice. Is WF like 40k in that you can only have a certain number of Rare choices, core choices, etc etc or isnt that specified?


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

An all chaos knight army would be really small and probably be anihilated.

Most war machines will REALLY hurt your force.

Characters often will carve them up....

It may be possible, but it wouldn't be easy...

Now if you use marauder horsemen and chaos knights it could be doable.

At 2000 pts you get 2 rare choices.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

So are numbers everything in WF?


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

col44mag said:


> So are numbers everything in WF?


It's more about using forces in conjunction, using only the most powerful unit won't win a game as you're too easily outmaneuvered. Using only the weakest unit won't win through numbers as you will be slaughtered. WHFB is all about using units together, whilst in 40k there are deadly game winning units and armies tend to spam that unit as much as possible.

For example, with my TK, using skeletons to anchor a unit down, then flanking with heavy horsemen to deny a rank bonus and break them.

If I was to rank the general make ups of armies from easiest to play, to hardest:

1. Gunline/Bowline
2. Half Gun/Half Melee
3. All Melee
4. Cavalry

The deceptive thing about this army to many 40k players, is that in 40k the powerful units can be spammed and win a game, whilst in whfb, the expensive units (cavalry) and powerful, are the hardest to play, not the easiest.

And as for numbers, skaven armies often have over 100 models in 2000pts, my friends skaven have over 200 at 2000pts. Chaos armies often feature around 60 or so models but are still competitive. It's about playing to your strengths.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Alright, very sound logic. And you mentioned warmachines thrashing me. What stops em' (heroes, cannons, etc)?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Usually a small unnoticable unit riding up the flank and ganking the warmachines, or units of flyers would help. I don't see any units of flyers in a Woc army, soo marauder horsemen to your rescue, riding up the flank, preventing march moves and ganking the hell outta warmachines. That and just getting your units into combat with the enemy asap because you can't fire into melee


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

For chaos, generally speaking magic. Unfortunately there isn't too much you can do against war machines as chaos, you can use a hellcannon to counter them, but that's not a guarantee.....

The consensus is using marauders to go after war machines, your best bet to avoid any guess based war machine....

Against cannons, make sure only a single trooper can be under the ball at most. Against stone throwers spread out. Don't move in straight lines and make sure you deploy randomly across the line, to help throw off his guessing. Mark of Tzeentch gives you a 6+ ward save which helps against them. Main reason war machines are so bad against chaos, is they ignore armour saves.

I think the warhounds or whatever are a good counter to them too, cause they're so cheap.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

would a giant,juggernaut lord, or shaggroth be able to handle a warmachine?


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Anything can handle a war machine, it's getting there quickly which is the issue.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

So fast hard hitting units. Are they heavily armoured (the only thing that comes to mind is the steam tank) ?


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

war machines in general are weak and easy to kill. Think ballista, with only 3 crew, catapault, cannon etc. Most war machines are easy to kill, so all that's really needed is speed, power doesn't matter too much.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Alright. I'm etting a good idea of what i need. what about a hero or a hero killer? I was thinking i chaos lord on daemonic steed or juggernaught with knorne lord.Not sure what other possibilities there are


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Chaos Lords are pretty much the toughest characters in the game already, take a look through the chaos book at some of the options.

You can customise your lord to be a rank and file killer, or a character killing depending on the items given. One of the great ones is a sword which does D3+1 wounds a hit, excellent at character bashing....Khornate characters can be tough, because frenzy often lures your character into units you don't want to fight....


----------



## Azhrar (Jun 8, 2009)

Remember that in 1000-1500 you cannot include a lord, you need atleast 2k+ in order to do that. 

My experience is that Sorcerer Lords are generally much better investments as the odds of them making some of their points back is bigger. 

All too often will the chaos lord end up in a tar pit of doom.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Definitely won't start that big. What about a chaos champion of Khorne or nurgle. And what are the benfits of different god's ?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

The benefits are the marks. Ward save for mark of tzeentch, Itp for slaanesh, Frenzy for khorne... so on and so on. Those are the only benefits, also the daemonic mount they can ride varies as to their mark.


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Going back a little bit, Khorne is a great thing and a unit of knights of knorne can usually wreck anything on the charge and continue to do it even after being static in combat. The only problem with khorne is your tactical arms are tied because you are required to charge if you are in range of something. So if you are playing an army with expendible units like skaven, ogres, empire, etc they will use a 40 point unit of slaves to make them charge then flank you with 150 point unit of clanrats lets say. Now you're counting on one model on the flank to do enough kills to win combat which is impossible with 3 attacks when they have 3 ranks standard outnumber at least. So in lower point games 1-2 units of knights of khorne is more than enough. You then need undivided or even nurgle marauders(nurgle so they can stay alive against shooting and screen your knights and war machine hunt if need be) to block counter charges if they flee as a reaction when you charge or block line of sight to these "bait" units as you only have to charge units you can see. If you really don't like marauders for whatever reason an all knight army can win, especially against armies that don't count on combat res to win, you just need excellent deployment and go with a sort of divide and conquer type strategy which seems to work with my cavalry high elf army. Sorry for the length but hope that helps. Let us know when you get the book so we can see exactly what you like and can help you get a starting list together.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm digging the all knight army


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Unfortunately, no longer possible since 7th Edition. You could go for 3 Units of 5 Naked-as-the-day-they-were-born Marauder Cavalry (195pts for the 3), which gives you two Heroes (350-400pts), which leaves the way open for 4 units of Knights, which average around 280points a piece, so that leaves you with 280 odd points to fill - just right for a Shaggoth or a Hellcannon or a Warshrine.


----------

